# using a stick from out side in the bird cage



## andrea.b (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi guys,

I know I recently posted a different question but Im about to get a cockatiel so I have a lot of questions! So here's another:

I heard that you should have a variety of perch sizes in your bird's cage to keep their feet healthy. I like the idea of natural perches and was tempted by those ones they sell in the store which look a bit like drift wood. But they are ridiculously expensive for what they are. 

I was wondering what you guys think of getting a stick from outside? Or i could find an interesting piece of drift wood at my cottage. 

Im just worried that it could make the bird sick. I was thinking that i could try boiling the stick in water first to disinfect it. I used to do that with rocks for my fish tank. However Im not sure if it would make it totally safe for a cockatiel. 

What do you guys think? Store-bought and expensive or natural and free?


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

I think it depends on the type of stick. I know Australian natives are fine, and I don't even bother cleaning them before I put them in (never had an issue). But I know there are some types of trees that are bad for tiels, just don't ask me which ones - I just stick with ones I know are safe. 

I know there are ways of cleaning them - can someone else here suggest how to clean a stick?


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Andrea,
We got 2 Cockatiels, in their cage I use rope perches and natural ones. I got them of our native trees ( paper bark tree ) here in Australia. Yes I cleaned them thoroughly before I used them: first I used our high pressure steam cleaner, then I peeled the first few layers of paper bark off, steamed again, as this hot steam kills the bugs also as we got different wild flying parrots I wanted to make sure there is no risk of contamination from a wild bird carrying the psittacosis virus.

Which region do you live? In case it is on the northern hemisphere, you can use hazelnut branches, but always make sure they are cleaned. You also can turn hot boiling water over them or in a big enough dish soak them for 20 min in boiling water.
Hope this helps and have fun with your tiel


----------



## andrea.b (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay thanks! I don't have a steam cleaner but i do have a giant pot i could boil them in.
Also I looked up safe wood to use in cockatiel cages, ill post a good website i found for anyone who has the same question in the future. 
Link:
http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml

The list is for pet birds in general.


Also a note about driftwood: ive decided not to use drift wood that you find outdoors because this website brings up the good points that 
1. you dont know what the wood has been in contact with 
2. you dont know what type of wood it is - could be poisonous 

Anyways, thanks again for the help!


----------

